# The Survivalist Movie (2015) Ireland



## IprepUprep

Hi all,
I'm always on the hunt for a decent survival flick... 
I found one... It was made in Ireland.
In a nutshell, its a fella living alone in a small cabin in the woods....
Fending just for himself.
Then.... (Dunt Dunt Duhahhhhh!!!) Two women appear out of now where...

I must say... Its slow... If you watch, you **Might learn a new skill, or idea.

The ratings on Internet Movie DataBase scores it at a 6.5 or something.
Well? Maybe because preppers dont care to rate stuff on that site?

Here's the link to IMDB so you can have a look...
The Survivalist (2015) - IMDb

I'll probably watch it again... There were several interruptions and I think I missed a few key points.
Well..
Enjoy...


----------



## IprepUprep

On a side note, there is a moment in the movie where the fella strips some bark from a tree.
He ends up making oil for his lamp.
Well?
I don't want to spoil the movie, but, this is a must for a great survival skill...
Birch Tree Bark to Oil...
Here is a link on "how to" do it...

Practical Primitive | Skill of the Month: Birch Tar

Food for thought... without food, we can't have a thought.
:smug:


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Awesome link. Thanks!!


----------



## SittingElf

IprepUprep said:


> Hi all,
> I'm always on the hunt for a decent survival flick...
> I found one... It was made in Ireland.
> In a nutshell, its a fella living alone in a small cabin in the woods....
> Fending just for himself.
> Then.... (Dunt Dunt Duhahhhhh!!!) Two women appear out of now where...
> 
> I must say... Its slow... If you watch, you **Might learn a new skill, or idea.
> 
> The ratings on Internet Movie DataBase scores it at a 6.5 or something.
> Well? Maybe because preppers dont care to rate stuff on that site?
> 
> Here's the link to IMDB so you can have a look...
> The Survivalist (2015) - IMDb
> 
> I'll probably watch it again... There were several interruptions and I think I missed a few key points.
> Well..
> Enjoy...


I recently saw the same movie. Very dark, but I think a lot of it would be accurate, like the mother offering her daughter for sex to gain food and shelter. Also liked the believable garden work.

I'm not so sure about the premise that he had been living alone in the woods for some years without any other human contact.

Nonetheless, gritty and painful to watch, but a decent movie for the subject matter. Certainly not Mad Max type post-apocalyptic drivel.


----------



## Targetshooter

I couldn't pull up the link ,, will try later .


----------



## Plumbum

Just watched it, it was perhaps not a action packed or a great drama but a very realisic take on how post apocalyptic life might be like. I enjoyed it, my wife perhaps not as much as I did but atleast it got her thinking......half way through it she said -imagine just having bullion cubes for that soup or some bullets for hunting........perfect setup dont worry hun, I have got that coverd!😄😄😄


----------



## Maine-Marine

where is it.. amazon, netflix, ???


----------



## C.L.Ripley

IprepUprep said:


> On a side note, there is a moment in the movie where the fella strips some bark from a tree.
> He ends up making oil for his lamp.
> Well?
> I don't want to spoil the movie, but, this is a must for a great survival skill...
> Birch Tree Bark to Oil...
> Here is a link on "how to" do it...
> 
> Practical Primitive | Skill of the Month: Birch Tar
> 
> Food for thought... without food, we can't have a thought.
> :smug:


Didn't he mix it with his piss?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Had to see it. It was ok. the birch bark thing is top shelf though.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Here is another Irish one...I believe is on Amazon prime.

I watched it awhile back. I think it's pretty accurate for what will happen for relatively smaller rural co-op style communities.








IprepUprep said:


> Hi all,
> I'm always on the hunt for a decent survival flick...
> I found one... It was made in Ireland.
> In a nutshell, its a fella living alone in a small cabin in the woods....
> Fending just for himself.
> Then.... (Dunt Dunt Duhahhhhh!!!) Two women appear out of now where...
> 
> I must say... Its slow... If you watch, you **Might learn a new skill, or idea.
> 
> The ratings on Internet Movie DataBase scores it at a 6.5 or something.
> Well? Maybe because preppers dont care to rate stuff on that site?
> 
> Here's the link to IMDB so you can have a look...
> The Survivalist (2015) - IMDb
> 
> I'll probably watch it again... There were several interruptions and I think I missed a few key points.
> Well..
> Enjoy...


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Here is another Irish one...I believe is on Amazon prime.
> 
> I watched it awhile back. I think it's pretty accurate for what will happen for relatively smaller rural co-op style communities.


Got any more? Looks good.


----------



## IprepUprep

TacticalCanuck said:


> Awesome link. Thanks!!


You are welcome. 
I've been keeping up with the series "Colony" on Bravo... I'm not sure if I like it... but, for some reason... I keep watching. LOL!


----------



## IprepUprep

The Survivalist: Cinema Screenings & Ticket Booking - The Official Showtimes Destination


----------



## IprepUprep

C.L.Ripley said:


> Didn't he mix it with his piss?


I don't know... I will have to watch it again, and pay more attention.... I think he used is urine to water plants. Sometimes I don't watch survival movies for the actual story line... I watch to pick out things that I might learn from, or wonder if its worthy of a true prep, or is it just Hollywood drama... This has some good points... I guess the most important thing I learned was the birch bark trick... and of course with further investigation proves to be worthy knowledge. I'm all about learning and research, trial and error.. I'm not really into most of the fake crap out there... There was a moment in time that The Walking Dead would show quick survivalist prep ideas... But, now they are at the barter/trade aspect...


----------



## IprepUprep

Maine-Marine said:


> where is it.. amazon, netflix, ???


The Survivalist: Cinema Screenings & Ticket Booking - The Official Showtimes Destination


----------



## IprepUprep

TacticalCanuck said:


> the birch bark thing is top shelf though.


 That was the reason for my second post, so we could learn something... Its totally worth trying. I will this summer when we are camping... I hope to never have to use such skills for a SHTF life... but, every little tip and trick helps.  Life would suck without light at night... even if I had 12oz of birch oil in my lamp... I believe that the powers that be gave every plant on this universe a useful purpose. Its our job to figure it out I guess. I still don't know what the purpose of a mosquito or a wasp is for tho. LOL!


----------



## IprepUprep

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Here is another Irish one...I believe is on Amazon prime.


 I will be tuning into this... maybe this weekend if the weather stinks.  Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## IprepUprep

TacticalCanuck said:


> Got any more? Looks good.


 --- Look for the old TV Series "Jericho" It ran in 2006 **I think** Its ok I s'poze. Omega Man (from the early 1970's) with Heston is a classic prepper flick. Fear The Walking Dead should be out soon (the first season) If you've not tuned into that... Its ok... There are a few prep sites on the web that have survival type TEOTWAWKI flicks listed. "The Happening" was another. They stumble on a house in the middle of no where, the ole lady had no idea that S**T was hitting the fan. haha... Bliss must have been her first name, and Head in the Sand was probably her middle and last name. Haha... "whats your name?" "Bliss Headin Sand" Nice to meet you!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

TacticalCanuck said:


> Got any more? Looks good.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r




----------



## A Watchman

Thanks Moz for the tips. They may not be blockbusters but can be thought provoking.


----------



## C.L.Ripley




----------



## C.L.Ripley




----------



## TacticalCanuck

It's not survivalism per say but on the zombie front the movie contracted is a cool spin and a fresh take on the who undead thing.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Here's one more that I watched awhile back on Netflix. It's set a bit into the future based on the technology and it is in German with English subtitles (making it a bit unique), but well acted and giving some unique perspective on a collapse/SHTF scenario.

Currently streams on Netflix.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

This is more along the lines of Gravity or Sunshine (more sci-fi) but has some SHTF implications and the cinematography is fantastic like nothing I have ever seen before in certain parts.

Watch on netflix.






Full movie here :


----------



## C.L.Ripley

Here's one that got past me... about a worldwide blackout.

The story of four college students, an expectant couple, and a lone survival expert who are confronted by a global blackout that forces them to endure the worst of human nature as society falls apart around them.


----------



## A Watchman

Okay film critics, which ones are worth a flip and not ridiculous? Likely will have to pick and choose with this movie buffet.


----------



## C.L.Ripley

Just watched the movie The Blackout, I posted the trailer above. It was probably made on a fairly low budget and I doubt there's anyone in it you'll recognize, but it wasn't bad at all, and the acting was above average. It is definitely a Prepper's type of movie, and there is a prepper in it, a lone wolf. I won't give away any spoilers I'll just say that while I didn't really learn anything new, if you need any inspiration it should give you a good reminder of why you prep.


----------

